# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ja dhe unë

## PaMeLaA

Pershendetje forumista.  Une kam qene ne kete forum ka gati nja 1 vit a ca me duket edhe nuk njeh asnje ketu  edhe asnjeri nuk me njeh mua, apo jo???  nejse, po e prezantoj veten tani.  emrin e kam pamela, me origjin jam nga korca dhe jam 19 vjec.  Tani jetoj ne Boston dhe vete ne shkolle te North Easter University.  Studjoj communication, se dua te behem gazetare dhe po mesoj si te shkruaj per gazeta.  Me pelqen shume basketbolli dhe tenisi.  Kohen e lire qe kam e kaloj me shoqerine :ngerdheshje:  Harrova car do thesha tani, po te keni ndo nje pyetje me shkruani te cinderella52884@hotmail.com
Ciao,
Pamela

----------


## PaMeLaA

:-)

----------


## Reina

mire se erdhe pamela.. sadoqe cfare them une ti ke nje vit ketu :buzeqeshje: 
mire se u prezantove.. nice pic.

----------


## PaMeLaA

flm reina

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

mire se erdhe, shpresoj qe ta kalofsh sa me mire ktu ne forum  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PaMeLaA

thx ana mire po ja kaloj mire

----------


## ardi

hey pamela mire qe u prezantove se na shtove nje fytyre te re e te bukur ne forumin e prez.

yll je  :syte zemra: 

btw urime me studimet

----------


## malli

Mire se erdhe bukuroshe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PaMeLaA

flm ardi edhe ti malli
muuaaaaahhhhhhh ju puc fort

----------


## korçar

"-Hiii... Po ce mo Pamela pe korçe eshte o? Bahh po dhe kjo na duhej... 
-Po ce o mo s'jete pe korçe? 
-Po mire ce nuku e kam pare une? 
-Po ce ste ndajne o fiqir ste ndajne.
-E mo lere ce nuku ka ne korcet te ketilla ore. Te thuac qe kjo bjonia me lart eshte pe korcet tone eshte njelloj si te thuac qe vajzat e zgjuara jane pe tirane... Aman bre aman!"

Ja mire se na urdherove!

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

mire se u prezantove pamelaa
shume te bukura fotot

----------


## PaMeLaA

korcari lol grupke...Elbasani_ChiCKA flm lal

----------


## Esperanca

Mire se erdhe Pam, ja kalofsh bukur

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

Mireserdhe patriote...
Shpresoj tja kalosh sa memire ne forum..
Nice pics

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

Edhe nje vote meqe te paskam patriote..

----------


## i shemtuari

o Pamelaaaaaaa pse sthoj ti moj sa te shikoj ne chat ste ndahem me une ty :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Neandertal

Bravo ai qe te ka vene emrin.Te shkoka shume me kanatjeren tek pic-u.

Ja kalofsh mire.

----------


## Bledari

Pamela pershendetje edhe me behet shum qejfi qe edhe ti me ne fund prezantove veten edhe te uroj mireseardhjen. Por do doja te beja  nje pytje je ne te vertet ti ne ate foto? Sepse me sa me ka ne thene nje djal qe eshte po nga qyteti im qe ti sje ajo ne foto eshte e vertet?
Edhe nje Her te uroj Mireserdhjen ciao.
Respect for you by Bledari.

----------


## james l.

mire se erdhe Pamela.kalofsh bukur ne forum.nice pic.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tony Montana

mire se erdhe darling
dhe shyqyr qe doli nje sexy girl ne forum....bjonde nga ato qe ka qef Xhaxhi Vani  :buzeqeshje: 
je e bukur zemra...edhe thuaj zotin flm qe te ka dhene ate bukuri  :buzeqeshje: .....por darling mos te ritet mendja u get me

----------

